# Chain office bands question



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Anyone know of a tutorial or something on how to do chained office rubber bands? Just wanna try it out on the wife's shooter.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you tube chained bands plus there is some on here somewhere maybe in hunting section sorry i have never used them but a lot of people do


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

I have been interested in office bands lately and Charles pointed me in this direction and I'm thrilled with the flexibility and fine tuning this affords me.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12956-pros-and-cons-of-office-bands/?p=140735

Hope this helps

Pauli


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is a good intro on how to do braided office bands:






Just be sure to lubricate the bands with talcum powder, baby powder, or corn starch.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Charles, or anyone who can let me know if I'm having a senior moment. Rained out today so I made a band set from 64s using a 1-1-1-2-2-2 + a 2 connecting them to heavy duty rubber packing band gypsy tabs on a Boo Shooter (PFS) So, I'm in my basement target range and was using chick peas and they're going every which way. Is the ammo too light for these band? I mean it's a powerful set up. Should I just use a lesser configuration?


----------



## romanista77 (Sep 25, 2013)

ol'school42 said:


> Charles, or anyone who can let me know if I'm having a senior moment. Rained out today so I made a band set from 64s using a 1-1-1-2-2-2 + a 2 connecting them to heavy duty rubber packing band gypsy tabs on a Boo Shooter (PFS) So, I'm in my basement target range and was using chick peas and they're going every which way. Is the ammo too light for these band? I mean it's a powerful set up. Should I just use a lesser configuration?


For chickpeas I use smaller 32s braided in a 1-1-1-1-1-1.
Works great for indoor shooting. I draw to the corner of my mouth. This works indoors with 5/8 marbles or clay balls too.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Romanista77, I'll try that, What confused me Is that with almost as fast a setup with another shooter it worked reasonably well.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ol'school42 said:


> Charles, or anyone who can let me know if I'm having a senior moment. Rained out today so I made a band set from 64s using a 1-1-1-2-2-2 + a 2 connecting them to heavy duty rubber packing band gypsy tabs on a Boo Shooter (PFS) So, I'm in my basement target range and was using chick peas and they're going every which way. Is the ammo too light for these band? I mean it's a powerful set up. Should I just use a lesser configuration?


As was already noted, those bands are too strong for chickpeas ... go for a lighter band set.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you, I now see how that works. The chick peas were so light for that too heavy setup that they just flew in any direction. Even the single 64s are a tad too fast for them. The weather is clearing so I ought to be able to try the heavier set up with marbles & .38 steel tomorrow. Using those heavy packing rubber band for tabs was an ill thought of plan also.


----------

